I wanna develop Android with Android Studio on Pixel Book, Any Suggestions? - hasszhao
======
limeblack
I have spent time messing with developing Android on Android devices(not so
much Chromebooks) and despite the fact that there are several ways you could
go about doing this from my experience the only option is to boot into a
proper Linux distribution. I mostly messed with running developing Android
Apps on Android itself and basically the Linux emulators that run inside of
Android never work consistently for me. Even with root the Java APIs are not
fully ported last time I tried to develop an Android application on an Android
device.

